# Cách chăm sóc da ngày nắng tưởng đúng nhưng lại gây hại da



## vietmom (26/5/18)

*Bạn cho rằng mình đã hiểu đúng được làn da của mình và cách chăm sóc hiện giờ là hoàn hảo. Nếu như mọi biện pháp dưỡng da hàng ngày không mang đến hiệu quả, có thể bạn cần thay đổi thói quen của mình.*

*Cách chăm sóc da ngày nắng tưởng đúng nhưng lại gây hại da *
Bảo vệ, chăm sóc da là việc làm cần thiết hàng ngày của phái đẹp. Tuy nhiên, không phải chị em nào cũng biết cách giữ gìn, làm đẹp da, nhất là trong mùa hạ nắng nóng. Đa số mọi người vẫn hay mắc phải những lỗi cơ bản sau khi chăm sóc da vào hè dưới đây.

_

_
_Dù bạn chăm sóc da nhưng không làm đúng cách cũng gây hại cho làn da._​
*Không thoa kem chống nằng thường xuyên trong ngày*
Đây là lỗi phổ biến nhất khi sử dụng kem chống nắng của nhiều bạn gái. Thực tế là sau một thời gian, các nguyên liệu trong kem chống nắng phát huy khả năng và mất dần tác dụng, chưa kể dầu nhờn, mồ hôi, mĩ phẩm làm trôi dần kem chống nắng đi.

Nếu bạn sử dụng các loại kem chống nắng có chỉ số SPF từ 30 trở lên, bạn nên bôi lại sau 40 – 80 phút ra mồ hôi nhiều hoặc sau 2 – 3 tiếng tiếp xúc trực tiếp với ánh nắng. Điều này sẽ giúp bạn giữ được làn da trẻ trung, giảm nguy cơ thâm nám, nhăn nheo và quan trọng nhất là tránh xa được ung thư da.

*Trang điểm quá dày vào ngày nắng nóng*
Trang điểm là một việc làm không thể thiếu đối với phái đẹp. Vào mùa hè, dầu và mồ hôi sản xuất ra nhiều nên nếu chúng ta trang điểm quá nhiều lớp sẽ làm bít lỗ chân lông, da dễ nổi mụn và nhanh có các dấu hiệu lão hóa sớm.

Tốt nhất bạn nên hạn chế trang điểm, đặc biệt khi tham gia các hoạt động thể chất vào thời gian này. Nếu bắt buộc phải trang điểm, chỉ nên đánh một lớp mỏng hoặc sử dụng các sản phẩm dạng lỏng sẽ giúp da "dễ thở" hơn. Cũng đừng quên tẩy trang thật kĩ càng vào cuối ngày.

*Không dùng kem dưỡng ẩm buổi tối cho da*
Xu hướng da chủ yếu của người Việt là da dầu. Vào mùa hè, lượng dầu tiết ra nhiều tới nỗi chúng ta nghĩ rằng da đã đủ ẩm, không cần phải sử dụng các loại kem dưỡng da khiến da bị bưng bít nữa. Đây là một suy nghĩ hoàn toàn sai lầm.

Ngay khi bạn tắm hoặc sử dụng các loại sữa rửa mặt, da đã mất đi một lượng ẩm lớn. Không bổ sung lượng ẩm cần thiết khiến da mất nước trở nên nhăn nheo, dầu nhờn tiết ra nhiều hơn để cân bằng khiến da bóng nhẫy. Bạn nên lưu ý bôi kem dưỡng ẩm sau khi tắm khoảng 5 phút để tránh nguy cơ mất nước cho da.

_Nguồn: Phunusuckhoe_​


----------

